# Problem setting up BD-S1065



## YamiLover (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi everyone

I have just bought a Yamaha BD-S1065 Blu-Ray and have already connected it to my RX-V3900 receiver. Both are interfacing well. My receiver is also receiving audio from a PC via a 4 way hub. I also need to receive video from my PC which I have already done the connection as per the Blu Ray manual. Problem is that I cannot set up the Blu Ray to communicate with the PC. When I press the arrows as per page 34 of the manual on the remote there is no response on the machine.

Please help:help:

YamiLover


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Yami, and welcome to the forums :T

You may have to press a button on the remote to switch between units ie BD player and AV amp, does the manual say anything ref to this?


----------



## YamiLover (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi John

Thanx for the quick response. The 2 remotes (BD & AV) operate independently, ie, AV remote only operates AV,e.g. you can only switch AV to play BD but all operations of BD, ie, playback, setup, etc. are done from the BD remote. The setup of BD is only done on BD. Further to this the interface is fine meaning that I can DVDs from BD via the AV to the TV without hassles. I can also switch BD to setup menu using BD remote but I cannot get to the menus. The arrow buttons which are at the centre of the remote and supposed to activate the menus can't just do that. The BD continuously stays on setup. I am not too sure it is my mistake because when I first connected the BD to AV to play I did not do the initial setup. I just continued to play the BD.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

It might be worth starting again ref to setting up your system, I'm not too familiar with the Yamahas GUI as things have moved on quite a bit since I owned one :scratch:


----------



## YamiLover (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanx John. If the problem persists I might ask for help where I bought the BD. Perhaps it might be that the remote is not funtioning as it should.:scratchhead:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

YamiLover said:


> Thanx John. If the problem persists I might ask for help where I bought the BD. Perhaps it might be that the remote is not funtioning as it should.:scratchhead:


Yep certainly, that would be my next port of call


----------

